# Does the Cruze Turbo have an Intercooler?



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

It's an air to air....There is an aftermarket front mount air to air available currently


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's an illustration showing what the 'stock' OEM Cruze intercooler looks like:

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1005121P03-007.JPG


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Air to water intercoolers are unnecessary for a street car. Air to air with proper endtanks and a good core are more than sufficient


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

lostmymind said:


> Air to water intercoolers are unnecessary for a street car. Air to air with proper endtanks and a good core are more than sufficient


Why air to water intercooler?

Because race car.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

+ 1!


ShyEco said:


> Why air to water intercooler?
> 
> Because race car.




Sent from my rooted Galaxy S2 on CM7.1 with Siyah Kernel OC'd to 1.4GHz


----------

